# Does anyone have any experience with the Lib Tech TRS Firepower (vs the TRS)?



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

Well I have the TRS 14/15 Firepower, however I picked it up in the off season so I can't really help you out with real world experience.

The "review" you are quoting seems to be from thegoodride.com which everyone on here says is a bunch of shite and the dudes barely ride the boards they "review" so take that for what it's worth I guess. I simply don't see how they could compare nose and tail "chatter" between two basically identical boards without admitadly having both models right beside each other, unless this guy has the greatest memory on earth that seems like a bunch of bullshit but who knows!

I bought this thing because I wanted a normal TRS but there were no off year models left lying around and I managed to find this firepower version for $480 CAD so I pulled trigger. However from my experience and from what I have heard the fancy compound versions of boards are rarely worth the extra sticker price.

However that being said since I already own it I am hoping that this turns out to be the best board ever made and miles above a regular TRS in performance and cool factor :hairy:

If you can get it for a $100 bucks over a regular TRS I say why not, the graphic is pretty bad ass lol


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Crunchatize said:


> The "review" you are quoting seems to be from thegoodride.com which everyone on here says is a bunch of shite and the dudes barely ride the boards they "review" so take that for what it's worth I guess. I simply don't see how they could compare nose and tail "chatter" between two basically identical boards without admitadly having both models right beside each other, unless this guy has the greatest memory on earth that seems like a bunch of bullshit but who knows!


Yep, thegoodride indeed. Here is the video review itself, and the dude seemed pretty knowledgable and genuine.. But you could be right. Especially if thegoodride is known for that type of BS. If what you're saying is true it makes it all the more of a conundrum  I know what he says about the "chatteriness" of the HP is true, and if what he says about the FP being a lot closer in stiffness to the regular TRS isn't true.. Then I'd have to default to the regular TRS.

I'm just so desperately hoping to find someone who has spent many days on the hill with both to give me a side by side comparison and tell me just how much dampness/stability I'd sacrificing by going with the lighter Firepower


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

rvcasrfr said:


> I'm just so desperately hoping to find someone who has spent many days on the hill with both to give me a side by side comparison and tell me just how much dampness/stability I'd sacrificing by going with the lighter Firepower


Why would anyone own both? It's not going to happen, the best you can hope for is someone who demoed one and owns the other and even that's a slim chance. Can't personally help with a comparison - I tried a TRS a couple of years ago and thought it was fun but there's a pile of boards I'd buy before it. I'm sure you'd be happy with either, just buy one and try not to over think it. Winter is coming.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

All I gotta say is $840 for an extruded base. Fuck that. If you want fancy tech, RC, and Mag, get a Niche Story. Full basalt construction, lighter, and more likely than any Lib I've ridden.


----------

